# Sony A7R shutter vibration problem?



## nda (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/the-shutter-vibration-issue-explained-by-joseph-holmes/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 22, 2013)

But the Sony a7R has the best sensor available, which makes it a perfect camera. Everyone knows none of that other stuff matters......... :


----------



## drjlo (Dec 22, 2013)

This is great news. Just like with Nikon D600/D610 fiasco, Sony A7R price should become MUCH more affordable when A7.1R launches in a couple of months ;D


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 22, 2013)

All cameras shake, it's just this one is super light. This can probably be fixed via firmware for the people that want to adapt big lenses to the A7R for tripod use. The 70-200 f/4 is still a ways off I think for a longer native solution.

I've been shooting with the 35 and 55 and I've had no issue getting amazingly sharp images.


----------



## sanj (Dec 22, 2013)

This must be making all Canon fan boys rejoice. 
But if it is indeed a problem and not something like what said about iPhone antenna, then it needs to be fixed by Sony asap as they created something lovely and technology must move on and not be stopped just as it starts. Be it a Canon or Sony or Nikon product.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 22, 2013)

Just when many of us were celebrating the end of the mirror slap.  Moving parts shutter weigh far less than the mirror, and shake is more noticeable?. :-\


----------



## Harv (Dec 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> But the Sony a7R has the best sensor available, which makes it a perfect camera. Everyone knows none of that other stuff matters......... :



Neuro, you crack me up. ;D


----------



## Zv (Dec 22, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Just when many of us were celebrating the end of the mirror slap.  Moving parts shutter weigh far less than the mirror, and shake is more noticeable?. :-\



No just as CR guy says - because the camera is much lighter than your typical FF DSLR and with a longer lens attached via lens collar and foot, the camera is just hanging in mid air. Normally thats cool on a rock solid 1DX or whatever but somehow on the A7R it's floppin about when the shutter moves. Even the tiniest vibration can muck up a shot with a tele lens. 

Mirror slap is not an issue with DSLRs on a tripod due to mirror lock option.


----------



## deleteme (Dec 22, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> All cameras shake, it's just this one is super light.



+10
I found shutter shake in my SLRs in the 70's. I spent a lot of time figuring solutions to the problem because I was making very large prints from my 35mm negs.

This is nothing new, but the ability to zoom in on files has created a whole new reality among photographers looking for the slightest evidence of image imperfection irrespective of its actual visibility in a final print (which is only rarely made.
This is not limited to Sony critics and the current shutter shock alarmists in the mirrorless world but is a fixture of digital imaging.


----------



## tron (Dec 22, 2013)

nda said:


> http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/the-shutter-vibration-issue-explained-by-joseph-holmes/


----------



## tron (Dec 22, 2013)

I think camera and photographer were dancing out of joy during shooting ;D

It cannot be explained otherwise :


----------



## tron (Dec 22, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...


At the same time we still have wonderful optical viewfinders.


----------



## LightandMotion (Dec 22, 2013)

Using the battery grip, and using an L plate on the grip, adds the necessary weight to prevent shutter shake. Once the grip is attached, you can't use the metabones adaptor tripod foot anyway. No issues for me with the Zeiss 15mm, 21mm and Canon 24mm TSE. Not sure why you would use big long white lens with the A7R though.


----------



## LightandMotion (Dec 28, 2013)

I've contradicted my last statement and tested the A7R with some long lenses. I kept the battery grip and L plate on to provide some weight/dampening, and used a selection of long lenses including the 400 f2.8 IS. No appreciable shutter shake with this setup, though I can't think of any reason for me at least to use the A7R in preference to the 1dx for long lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 29, 2013)

While I'm definitely not a fan of the Sony company, all cameras and all lenses have their own quirks that a good photographer learns to deal with. 

To me, one of the potential advantages of mirrorless bodies is elimination of the mirror and all the mechanical claptrap that goes with it. However, I don't want a smaller body. I'm hoping we will see a mirrorless Canon FF body that is the same larger size, uses the same EF lenses, but has no mirror to bang up and down. Its coming, but when??


----------



## jrista (Dec 29, 2013)

Zv said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Just when many of us were celebrating the end of the mirror slap.  Moving parts shutter weigh far less than the mirror, and shake is more noticeable?. :-\
> ...



Another reason why the "big and bulky" mirror slapping DSLRs still have plenty of life left in them. There will always be something to be said about ergonomics and solidity.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm hoping we will see a mirrorless Canon FF body that is the same larger size, uses the same EF lenses, but has no mirror to bang up and down. Its coming, but when??



When EVFs don't suck in comparison to OVFs.


----------

